# Best sealant for red car over Megs #7?



## ListerOfSmeg (Jul 11, 2012)

I have an Alfa red (non metallic) car, which I intend to polish and then use Megs #7 for a wet look. What's the best sealant to use over that?

I've read that some sealants give an orange tinge which I don't really want. I also sometimes see that wax being recommended over sealant for red cars, but a lot of the waxes seem to cost a fortune!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I use chemical guys jetseal109, and although it does look wet and offers good protection, I think it looks a little glassy and synthetic. You could always pick up some sample pots of wax. They're enough to do a car a good couple of times, and they're a lot cheaper. Dodo juice orange crush is a good place to start.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Waxes on red cars add warmth and depth where sealent offer more protection. 

I'd lay down 2 coats off FK1000p sealent for protection after the megs polish and a coat of wax on top of that to get the best from the red paint. Something like dodo juice purple haze perhaps if you don't want any orange tint from the coating. 

You could get them both for just over £50 and will last 6 month easy or 2 month before another coat of wax.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I use CG Blacklight followed by zymol glasur or Rubbish boys original,
Blacklight looks amazing own as well


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ListerOfSmeg said:


> I have an Alfa red (non metallic) car, which I intend to polish and then use Megs #7 for a wet look. What's the best sealant to use over that?
> 
> I've read that some sealants give an orange tinge which I don't really want. I also sometimes see that wax being recommended over sealant for red cars, but a lot of the waxes seem to cost a fortune!


Stunned no one has said this...
barely any sealants will take to Megs 7 as it is just full of oils yes they will take but not last or they will just leave a horrible mess, done it myself and it lasted for a little bit but not as well as without using Megs 7 and Finish Kare 1000P...Megs 7 is pretty old now really and personally i would avoid using it with any sealants save it for use under waxes alone.

some waxes are cheap as chips, some sealants are pricey not to the same extent as waxes.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Red car you need Amigo then any sealant you like! No orangey red with Amigo! Amigo looks just about better than oil glaze on red! Very nice! 

For sealant, I like the glassy ones like Menzerna Powerlock the best. 

And yes, keep the #7 for waxes like Vic's Concours!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Dodo Orange Crush or Victoria Concours are the best waxes I've used on red. They look awesome.
Personally I think sealants don't look right on red. Waxes give such a great warmth and gloss to red, it's hard to beat.


----------



## claudiu.manda (Sep 23, 2011)

PB Natty's Paste Red  is another option for topping a sealing on a red car or go directly as LSP.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Red car you need Amigo then any sealant you like! No orangey red with Amigo! Amigo looks just about better than oil glaze on red! Very nice!
> 
> For sealant, I like the glassy ones like Menzerna Powerlock the best.
> 
> And yes, keep the #7 for waxes like Vic's Concours!


Agreed vics over #7 would be amazing, pinnacle souveran would also look fantasitic if durability isnt an issue:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Paste Sealant

I used to use this on my solid red Rover and found it to be great. :buffer:



Ninja59 said:


> and wont work over Megs 7.:wall:


sorry .... will have to admit that this is good on red on it own, not with meg 7 as stated.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

jamie s said:


> Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Paste Sealant
> 
> I used to use this on my solid red Rover and found it to be great. :buffer:


and wont work over Megs 7.:wall:


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Have used Vics over Megs 7 on my previous Alfa Red GT with good results. However my wife's Alfa Red Gullieta is currently wearing Supernatural Hybrid on its own and imho is even better.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Waxes on red cars add warmth and depth where sealent offer more protection.
> 
> I'd lay down 2 coats off FK1000p sealent for protection after the megs *polish *and a coat of wax on top of that to get the best from the red paint. Something like dodo juice purple haze perhaps if you don't want any orange tint from the coating.
> 
> You could get them both for just over £50 and will last 6 month easy or 2 month before another coat of wax.


I would avoid calling 7 a polish at all it is a glaze in the most traditional original sense it has no sealant element what so ever or any cut just pure oils....

it really does look good under waxes though  it is just not for use with sealants as tbh they completely destroy any major advantage of having the sealant in the first place.


----------



## ListerOfSmeg (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone, very useful. 



Ninja59 said:


> I would avoid calling 7 a polish at all it is a glaze in the most traditional original sense it has sealant element what so ever or any cut just pure oils....


Sorry, should have posted more clearly. I'll be using Menzerna 106 to machine polish, then the Megs on top as a glaze.

So, looks like the consensus is to use a wax over the megs, or forget both and just use Supernatural Hybrid. Any more votes either way?

If it makes any difference, this is a garage queen and only comes out in the dry.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ListerOfSmeg said:


> Thanks a lot everyone, very useful.
> 
> Sorry, should have posted more clearly. I'll be using Menzerna 106 to machine polish, then the Megs on top as a glaze.
> 
> ...


No no not you mate i just wish to point out that it will not end well under sealants even Megs themselves put "polish" on the bottle which is a load of ****e 

as it has the status it does then i would megs 7 and wax  your not going to see excessive dirt like on a daily driver.


----------

